# Finally finished!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

It took me nearly a year (maybe more?) But I finally finished the feather and fan lace shawl. Done with Paton's Lace yarn, 80% acrylic, 10% wool, 10% mohair.
It was very nice to knit up. And the yarn seems to really like the pattern.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap:It's beautiful! Fantastic job.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on the finish!

It looks wonderful.
Good job! :thumb:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That's beautiful, MamaJ.
I see you are blocking the shawl. Did you wash or wet it first? 

p.s. could you take a close-up shot so we could see the detail?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh yes, the yarn definitely likes the pattern! Lovely work!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I did wash it first. After taking forever to knit - it sorta got handled a lot.
I will try and get a closer shot. The sun was so bright, it was making my camera on the phone complain! lol!
Thnx ya'll!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

It really is beautiful, I love that pattern. Congratulations!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

It is a very beautiful shawl. I love the design, well worth the attention to detail.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ you have out done yourself. Congratulations on finishing. It is beautiful!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Love it!!! Doesn't it feel good to get a long project done? Great job!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Really, really nice. Beautiful work.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

A white shawl is so useable! Love the feather and fan, so feminine- great job!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

great job


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Great job. I keep looking at the feather & fan pattern, but I haven't done one yet.

It is so loverly!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thank ya'll so much! Once I got a rhythm down on this pattern it went a lot faster. Sorta like that first pair of socks...I had to figure it out. And let me tell you, if your gonna make a lace pattern, use a lifeline! I used a cable from my interchangeable needles, ran it through on row #1 and capped the ends of it. Saved my butt more than once. I tried really hard to make this 'perfect'. I am not sure who it belongs to yet. I am waiting to find out. I am thinking it might make a good Christmas gift. I am making a shetland plain garter stitch shawl for me. It just...well, it's me! lol!
I am going to try and get a close up of the pattern tomorrow.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

My Dear sweet husband got the picture for me, enhanced it and all so you can see the pattern!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful!! I love your idea of using a cable needle as a lifeline!! Ingenious!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Beautiful!! I love your idea of using a cable needle as a lifeline!! Ingenious!


That really is a good idea!
Then you could just unscrew the needle tips and keep knitting on another cable. 
Way faster than threading a piece of yarn through all the stitches.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh wow that is beautiful! Don't worry, for something like that it would have taken me a year to finish too. And it was time well spent, as it worked up beautifully!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Wow! Very, very nice.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

It's beautiful!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

mamaj that is just beautiful! I love that pattern - it's so.... soothing


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Whoa! That's fantastic!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Y'all are too kind! The pattern is really easy once you get the hang of it. 
Thanks So much for the compliments. 
That cable saved my butt about three times. I will never do lace again without a life line.


----------

